# Really?



## pwoller (Mar 12, 2012)

Is it just me or has Ax Man gone from a decent show to one that is full of made up drama? I cant hardly watch it anymore.


----------



## bootboy (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't stomach the drama anymore, it's a struggle to get through a whole episode. Watching white-trash S&S is hysterical though, and Shelby is always entertaining. Still though, theres not enough to keep me on the hook.


----------



## Winchester356 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gets more like pro wrestling every season.


----------



## Tree Feller (Mar 13, 2012)

*Worst & worst*

Every time i watch it, I think it can't get any worst but it does! It seems that Rygard has fell right into the Drama crap as well.
I dont blame Browning fro not coming back! I gives good logging crews a bad rep. as for the boys of S&S i wouldn't care if they took them off the show right now and never brought them back same goes for PAPAC!


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 13, 2012)

I have never been within 100 miles of PNW logging, but to hook up the same log... come on man... that is when I had to change it. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, almost forgot... horse logging.

"That there is a dangerous tree, running the options through my brain."







"So lets all stand right behind it for the next 30 minutes while we decide what to do... oh yeah, bring those horses down here..."


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe they want Jersey Shore type ratings imagine Snookie on Shelby's boat.


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 14, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Maybe they want Jersey Shore type ratings imagine Snookie on Shelby's boat.



Jeez, don't give them any ideas.


----------

